# Weakening encryption severely affects our privacy



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> When Apple recently refused to comply with a federal court order issued by the FBI to help it break into an iPhone 5c, belonging to one of the shooters in the San Bernardino incident, a US House Judiciary Committee hearing was held.
> 
> If a ruling is made in favor of the FBI, Apple will have to weaken the encryption of its iPhone operating system, allowing the FBI to gain access to data on any iPhone. Apple’s chief executive, Tim Cook described this as the "software equivalent of cancer".
> 
> ...


Weakening encryption severely affects our privacy


----------

